# Successful Shops N-E-1?



## alphadatabase (Aug 17, 2005)

Hello All,

I would like to see successful t-shirt fulfillment shops (cafepress, spreadshirt etc.) In successful, I mean selling about 30+ items per month. For those fitting this criteria, I would like to check your shop out. Also, anyone who would like to include reasons why their shop is successful is welcome to comment as well.

Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

While there are a LOT of shops selling over 30 items per month, they may not be willing to post here so that they can be scrutinized. 

Some may be worried about people trying to copy their designs, so people are usually pretty hush hush about that stuff.

My suggestion is to come up with your own unique ideas and market them like your life depended on it  That really is the key to success.


----------



## The Venom (Jan 31, 2006)

I've sold about 90 since I started at the end of febuary. I've been selling solely on ebay, and started an ebay store. You can look at my store if you want, but I'm not sure if I can post a link, or if it would be spamming. But then again, why would someone want to buy one of my shirts when I am at a t-shirt printing forum....

I'll post it and if it gets taken off, it gets taken off. Let me know if you have any questions, I got a lot of help from forums when I was starting out.


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I'd consider a successful store to be selling 30 a day....


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

What I want to know is how you guys can sell licensed designs like Moutain dew logo, linux logo and that other guy had movie designs. Arent these designs copyrighted?


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

I think it's safe to say Mountain Dew would never outlicense to a Cafepress store. They may set up their own (but I doubt that too).


----------



## Rickerwear (Dec 29, 2005)

I've had almost 200 orders in about 5 months, I guess that would be considered successful. I'd rather be doing 200 per month, but that day will come. I think you can find my site by using my user name...


----------

